# Reel for hilly yard



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Should folks with a hilly yard stay clear of reels? Or are there some brands (I.e. TRU-CUT with larger rubber tires) that are better for hills?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2018)

You can cut that with a reel mower just run parallel to street. My back yard is about same grade and my gm1000 handles it well.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I do just fine on my front with a 26" greensmower.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> I do just fine on my front with a 26" greensmower.


Your yard looks great BTW.

Silly question.. how are most reels propelled? Do the rollers spin? Or does he reel itself pull it along


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2018)

Big fat metal drum on the back the Toros are split so you can turn them like a differential


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

raymond said:


> Should folks with a hilly yard stay clear of reels? Or are there some brands (I.e. TRU-CUT with larger rubber tires) that are better for hills?


Trucut won't sweat that in any direction.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

+1 for the Tru Cut


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

California trimmer wouldn't have a problem with it either. Goes up and down my ditch with no issues. I tend to mow it long way though cause it's less work for me.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Cory said:


> California trimmer wouldn't have a problem with it either. Goes up and down my ditch with no issues. I tend to mow it long way though cause it's less work for me.


Yo, get a journal going. I nominated you for LOTM, and you need a journal. Chop chop!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

raymond said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > I do just fine on my front with a 26" greensmower.
> ...


Thanks! That's an old pic from his fall that shows the slopes in my front and side yards better. Man how those trees have grown!

Last week:



Greensmowers are typically propelled on a split aluminum drum. The 26" models usually have dimples in the drum for slightly better traction.

Other reels may be propelled by conventional wheels or special drive rollers.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks like it greened up nicely. I have zeon and emerald ....you are more than welcome to test drive my trucut on a weekend


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn thanks! I'll see if I can put one together. As of now it's just some notes and scattered pictures on my phone :lol:


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Now this is a slope! Thsts what my new house has on both sides. What kind of reel mower would i need to get up and down that?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Jimefam said:


> Now this is a slope! Thsts what my new house has on both sides. What kind of reel mower would i need to get up and down that?


Any reel would likely do fine if it's dry.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

I have a slope and have used reels for many years. My previous Locke CL25 was ideal; the clutch would slow down the mower just like a manual transmission in a car down hills. My Dennis is controllable but does pick up speed when going down hill. You don't see many flat golf courses, some of the short aprons they mowed at the US Open were pretty severe.

From this morning;


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

PNW_George said:


> I have a slope and have used reels for many years. My previous Locke CL25 was ideal; the clutch would slow down the mower just like a manual transmission in a car down hills. My Dennis is controllable but does pick up speed when going down hill. You don't see many flat golf courses, some of the short aprons they mowed at the US Open were pretty severe.
> 
> From this morning;


Looks fantastic! thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------

